# Hogmanay Fireballs - Stonehaven



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If anyone is looking for something traditional to do on Hogmanay, we are heading to Stonehaven for the famous fireballs ceremony: http://stonehavenfireballs.co.uk/about

We plan on wildcamping here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Aberdeen

Before Hogmanay we will be at Silverbank CC site in Banchory on 29 & 30 December.

Care to join us?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to go, I want to go, I want to go, I want to go, I want to go, I want to go........but cant  

Andy


----------

